# 98 Altima GXE Error P0325 & P1446



## muchavo (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a *98 Nissan Altima GXE* which I recently registered and began driving for the summer season. It was running great when I took it off the road last August. I parked it in my driveway until march and then moved it into the a garage until the end of May (last week). 

I registered the car again Friday. That night, while I was driving it back from the store, the "_*Service Engine Soon*_" signal appeared on my dashboard.:banghead:

I brought it to my mechanic today and we scanned the On-board Diagnostic System.

Here are the OBD-II error codes we received::confused2:confused2

```
P0325 Knock Sensor, Bank 1
P1446 Vent Control Valve
```


I service the vehicle regularly. It is very clean and is in good condition.

Has any one here had a similar problem with their Altima? 

What possible problems could have caused this error? 

Is it an urgent problem? 

What exactly do these errors mean?

We cleared the computer and I'm waiting to see if the error reappears. 
Is this the appropriate course of action?

Any other ideas?​
Thanks!
Charles


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

The vent control valve is an emission code. It could have either gotten stuck, cracked, or chewed up by a rat. Or there is a leak in a hose somewhere in one in the system. Get a smoke test to rule out a crack and then get the valve tested. If either is found bad just replace.

The knock sensor does nothing to fail emissions and it only works at idle to keep the detonations to a minimal. You need to get it fixed as well but it's not as important control valve.


----------

